# Vehicle inspections



## laidback135 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey gang. I'm new to Uber and can't get help with the vehicle inspection report. I had my vehicle inspected and I submitted the inspection report which keeps getting rejected. The reason is because it is the wrong document but the keep telling me to resubmit it. I do and it keeps getting rejected. Does Uber have a specific form that they use for this?? I can't get anyone at Uber to tell me anything other than it is "the wrong document". I have been driving about a month. I drive a brand new truck. I didn't have to have a vehicle inspection for the first 3 weeks. Then I got an email that my inspection certificate wa going to expire at the end of September. I have been off line for about a week because of this Any info would be appreciated. And by the way, I have seen a lot of posts about insurance. I have my car insurance through USAA. I am covered with no changes except for the required gap insurance to cover the period when traveling on line with no passenger. USAA does not have Gap insurance for South Carolina


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

https://www.uber.com/drive/myrtle-beach/inspections/

Myrtle Beach Vehicle Inspection form:
https://uber.box.com/shared/static/dw9e3ua2y2y9cslrnhjetdfpdjuvwpum.pdf


----------



## CO_Cowboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Mates,
Our city only has two hubs to get a vehicle inspected. Both open 10-5 M-F (Not very helpful).
After a few bad responses from Support I finally got this...

It's for AZ, but maybe there is one out there for you.
https://batchgeo.com/map/0091c23e0ba293d1ed1eaccfaf473d92

Hope it helps.


----------

